
I wish there was a website showcasing the most technically ignorant politicians - hoodoof
The IT industry needs to shame politicians who make epically stupid politically motivated decisions that impact technology or the tech industry.<p>Perhaps even with annual awards for the politician who made the worst technology oriented decision.<p>Maybe there could be &quot;luddite of the month&quot; featuring this month&#x27;s politician who has decided to make technology their target because they think its an easy political win.<p>Theresa May could be June&#x27;s Luddite Of The Month.
======
hunglee2
This would be a very useful - and potentially high impact app. Some sort of
text parser fact checked in real time to produce a leaderboard.

------
iDemonix
I'll build it, if you run it.

